# A great day for an adventure....



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Today we headed out to the dunes for the annual trip with the NAXJA club. Always a great time.



Just a few of the rigs....


We brought some saucers for the "kids" to go sledding.......




Some how the kids, never got to use them.....


Go Steve!
 
 


Josh goes extreme.


The we got reminded of just how "un-extreme" we really were.


Just a few shots of my Jeep.

 


Aside from what this picture may indicate, both of my tag-a-longs had a great time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It does look like a great day of adventure for you !!  

Doesn't look too cold, too crowded, too windy, too snowy or anything....just right !!

Cute kids... *\-\* ....jk....I bet they had a blast !!


----------

